# Parliamentary Committee to government: Ban VPN services in India



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 1, 2021)

> Terming Virtual Private Network (VPN) services as a threat to counter cyber threats and other nefarious activities, the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Home Affairs reportedly wants the Indian government to ban VPN services in the country.




*m.timesofindia.com/gadgets-news/pa...-in-india-report/amp_articleshow/85807939.cms
Share your opinion about this...


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2021)

I don't think it will happen because people use VPNs on enterprise level as well.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2021)

They can just asks corporate to register their VPN after which it will be allowed to transfer data. 
I don't know why can't they can think of solutions which European countries or Japan like country has. This is just a lazy attempt from them to curb cyber threats if it really is an attempt at that and nothing else. Not talking about their agenda of mass surveillance.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 1, 2021)

Banning VPN cz of criminals? Well, if someone _is _a criminal, they are gonna continue using a VPN, won't they? This would just give the government a way to term innocent use of VPNs as "criminal behaviour" the way I see it. You should term murdering as criminal behaviour, not using knives.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Banning VPN cz of criminals? Well, if someone _is _a criminal, they are gonna continue using a VPN, won't they? This would just give the government a way to term innocent use of VPNs as "criminal behaviour" the way I see it. You should term murdering as criminal behaviour, not using knives.


terrorists and antinationals use oxygen too


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2021)

Why stop at VPN? Ban the internet across the country like they do in Kashmir, ban electricity and let the nation go back a 100 years more.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2021)

They should Ban the mobile services as Criminals keep using different SIM cards for doing notorious work.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 2, 2021)

All these decision in past 2-3 years seems to be made by boomers. And instead of solving the problem, they try to eradicate. 

The ban placed on p**n is also a similar example. There are many countries where it is allowed but still very low rape cases. Instead of adding proper s*x education in curriculum of children to teach them about right and wrong, which would have been done if the decision makers were not a bunch of baby boomers. This is the reason why there is requirement of some younger people In decision making bodies. By young I don't mean some 49 year old MP or some 51 year old "_youth_" leader.

Maybe because they are not sound with technology so they make such decisions?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 2, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Banning VPN cz of criminals? Well, if someone _is _a criminal, they are gonna continue using a VPN, won't they? This would just give the government a way to term innocent use of VPNs as "criminal behaviour" the way I see it. You should term murdering as criminal behaviour, not using knives



Doesn't that sound similar to what happens in China?? Vpn is banned but people still use it.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 2, 2021)

is sab mithya mohmaya se apne aapko mukt karke hum sab apni pracheen sanatan sanskriti ki oar chalein


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 2, 2021)

I dont think they understand the implications of what exactly is a VPN. Are they going to ban consumer VPN providers ?
Would it be illegal to rent an EC2 instance and then set up openvpn there ? If not, would it be illegal to advertise and monetize it ? Would they ban companies from using VPNs for work purposes (enterprise?)
If not, do enterprise only have the right to use VPNs, because for some reason "enterprises" cannot use it for nefarious purposes.
Typical boomer politicians, having zero subject knowledge, passing judgements arbitrarily.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Typical boomer politicians, having zero subject knowledge, passing judgements arbitrarily.


May be 100 more years to replace the politicians with good knowledgeable ones who can Shape our country better


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I dont think they understand the implications of what exactly is a VPN. Are they going to ban consumer VPN providers ?
> Would it be illegal to rent an EC2 instance and then set up openvpn there ? If not, would it be illegal to advertise and monetize it ? Would they ban companies from using VPNs for work purposes (enterprise?)
> If not, do enterprise only have the right to use VPNs, because for some reason "enterprises" cannot use it for nefarious purposes.
> Typical boomer politicians, having zero subject knowledge, passing judgements arbitrarily.


Very likely. I mean nothing is stopping me from getting a VPS outside India and hosting openvpn on it. Only outcome of such a ban is that users will get a bit more creative. Though it's likely to dissuade non-technical people from using VPNs.


Zangetsu said:


> May be 100 more years to replace the politicians with good knowledgeable ones who can Shape our country better


Unlikely since it requires competent people to enter politics but well educated people tend to not join politics.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 8, 2021)

> Very likely. I mean nothing is stopping me from getting a VPS outside India and hosting openvpn on it. Only outcome of such a ban is that users will get a bit more creative. Though it's likely to dissuade non-technical people from using VPNs.


Doesn't it make complex for regular non tech people to use VPN for privacy purposes ? And if such thing happens wouldn't they stop accepting Indian Currency and wouldnt apps disappear from appstores like apple's


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2021)

charles mishra said:


> They can just asks corporate to register their VPN after which it will be allowed to transfer data.


Get lost spammer.


----------

